# boa genetics...another question lol!



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

ok so im trying to wrap my head around boa genetics and i feel like im taking 2 steps forward and 1 back again .

i have a female pastel poss jungle , ideally i want to put her to a hypo male . as i understand i would get 50% hypo and im baffled at the rest , can anyone give me some advice ?

also on a different note , how do u spot hets amongst babies ? when for example u get 25% normal 25% het for whatever , how do u spot them out from the normals ?

sorry for sounding like a noob , and any help would be much appreciated , thanks for looking


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Laura_M said:


> ok so im trying to wrap my head around boa genetics and i feel like im taking 2 steps forward and 1 back again .
> 
> i have a female pastel poss jungle , ideally i want to put her to a hypo male . as i understand i would get 50% hypo and im baffled at the rest , can anyone give me some advice ?
> 
> ...


is hypo codom, dominant or recessive? as i dont know the boa morphs also i would assume pastel was codom?

also i dont think hets are noticeable amongst babies (exept het of supers), so lets say our outcomes say there will be 50% hets and 50% normals, you wont be able to tell which ones are the hets so theyll be 25% poss hets (its not possible i dont think but it was just an example) hope that explains it a little :2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

eightball said:


> is hypo codom, dominant or recessive? as i dont know the boa morphs also i would assume pastel was codom? :2thumb:


Hypo is dominant. 

Pastel is the result of selective breeding. If you breed a pastel to a hypo, get the most pastel-like hypo you can.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Jungle is co dom..... It either shows a a visual or just isn't jungle, there is no poss jungle. Assuming it isn't, should be a 50/50 split on paper between normal hypo and pretty, clean, hypos. Pastel is a line bred trait rather than a gene, doesn't do much more than clean up an existing morph from a breeding point of view.


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for all the advice guys . im not taking the jungle into account as something being possible just isnt enough to go on . i Picked up a hypo motley dh sunglow today so should be great to pair with my pastel then in a few years will hopefully get a sunglow female


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Laura_M said:


> thanks for all the advice guys . im not taking the jungle into account as something being possible just isnt enough to go on . i Picked up a hypo motley dh sunglow today so should be great to pair with my pastel then in a few years will hopefully get a sunglow female


pastel (poss jungle) x hypo motley het albino




It is my understanding that motley and hypo seem to share the same locus and that you can't get hypo motley's from a normal x hypo motley mating.

If this is still the case and I'm not a little behind the times, then this pairing will give you:

50% hypo
50% motley

All of which will have a 50% chance of being het albino and some of which may or may not have a pastel influence. It is possible (but unlikely) that you will get some 'jungles' out.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Therefore, to get a female sunglow.....

You'll need to hold back a few offspring (of the correct sex) and grow them on to put back to the hypo motley het albino. Hopefully you'll hit the odds and actually put one of the het albino's back to the parent and get sunglows. If not, you could try again the following year with a different animal.


For the best chance of keeping the offspring that are het albino, keep the ones with the brightest, silver eyes.


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok cool , still trying to get my head around it all .
So to get a hypo motley do u need to pair to a hypo ?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Mate a hypo to a motley.


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

ok thanks for all the advice . i had heard that ones that are hets when looking at the eyes u will see that they are white or very bright/light compared to the colour of the scales around the eyes


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

This is a pic of my hypo het albino as a baby.

He was bought as a 50% het and proved out a couple of years ago...










And him with one of his sunglow daughters, proving the pudding so to speak!











Take what you will from the 'bright eyed het' theory :2thumb:


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous mate....i will buy that little sunglow girl off u ? im currently tryin to find one , as the one i could have got was a litter mate and i didnt want to get one related and now cant find one


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Laura_M said:


> gorgeous mate....i will buy that little sunglow girl off u ? im currently tryin to find one , as the one i could have got was a litter mate and i didnt want to get one related and now cant find one



Unfortunately this pic is two years old and that female was sold a few weeks after the photo was taken.

However....He is currently, as we speak, getting jiggy with the same female that produced the sunglow in the picture (A female Kahl albino) and has been doing so for around 6 weeks now. 

Keep an eye on the classifieds in April/May time!


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

i will def keep an eye out , its typical that when im after one , and finally have the go ahead from the wife to be (whos actually excited?!?! about it) haha! i will keep an eye out , would love one to turn up soon


----------

